# Kitless in hydra from the pen smiths



## RobS (Aug 4, 2021)

#6 Jowo 1.1 italic polished steel nib
The pen smiths hydra Alumilite, using his new rod pour technique 
13mm x .8 x 3 cap thread
11.2mm section with M10x.75 threads


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 4, 2021)

Great work.


----------



## jalbert (Aug 4, 2021)

Great looking pen and blank!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 4, 2021)

Pen looks great!  I love that blank!  They have a great lineup!


----------



## RobS (Aug 5, 2021)

JohnU said:


> Pen looks great!  I love that blank!  They have a great lineup!


Thank you.

Yeah my everyday carry Vertex is from one of his test blanks from way back in the day!!!


----------



## RichAldrich (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice Pen


----------

